# The Gorgeous Jake (ragdoll



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He really is a beautiful boy.Fabulous blue eyes :001_wub:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He's beautiful! I love ragdolls.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! :laugh: x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous boy  And he's got the hang of the strategically placed tail


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Stunning as usual, I love the third pic down, his eyes look gorgeous!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks haha his a good boy he hides his bits! :laugh:


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hes gorgeous hun, so when you going to give me one of these cats huh


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is growing into a very handsome young man :001_tt1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! :laugh:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I cant see them again :cryin::cryin:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He really is a lovely boy....and I think he knows it too :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I cant see them again :cryin::cryin:


dont know why??????????? your signiture also had a red X in it??

*******

thanks i think he does know it lol! :laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's a real stunner


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!! he is lol! :laugh:


----------

